# schooling in turkey



## nicvan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi there
Im new to the Turkey forum and just wanted to introduce myself. We are keen to re lacate from the UK and a re lfooking for a simpler lifestyle in a good warm climate. Workwise, I can teach english to foreign students or do care work (if that ocption exists) or do virtual secretarial work ... so I have a few options. I can also work in the tourism industry industry although I understand salaries are quite low. My husband is a program manager for an energy company in the UK, however he is not necessarily looking at that avenue for an income. He also has an online business which generates an income into a UK account and which could be run from anywhere.

My question at this point is around asour children and local schooling. Is anyone able to shed any light on the schooling situation in Turkey , my children are 10 and 8 years old currently. What are schooling costs? Are there international schools, if so, where are they and what are the costs...? How do the local schools work with foreign children, etc...

Any tips or info would be gratefully received.
Thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Public schools are free but medium of instruction is Turkish.


You may want to check private schools in Izmir


----------



## nicvan (Apr 9, 2013)

Sadly private schools are far far too expensive :¬( What do other people with primary school age children do? My children are 8 ad 10. I'd like them to learn Turkish is we are going to be living in the country, however, initially, putting them into a local school might prove problematic as they won't be able to understand or learn anything.

Might it be best to homeschool them initially and get them Turkish lessons - then once they know a little of the language we could integrate them into the schooling system?

What do others do?

Thanks


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicvan, what about looking into Turkish lessons in the UK before you and your family make the move? You could check if your local college offers any language courses or maybe try Gumtree etc for private tutition in your area.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## WordBird (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Nicvan - we are in a similar situation so I thought I'd say hello. 
Our daughter is a little older though.

My husband has also suggested we home-school initially - I must admit I hadn't really thought of it before, possibly because I understand that over here (UK) there are some quite strict standards/guidelines to adhere to.

I don't know if that's the same in Turkey though - have you done any research?


----------



## Sttiretella (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope that everything went well...

I am not sure if it is valid in your condition but home schooling isn't permitted in Turkey.
I don't know in which city you live but there are a lots options in Istanbul.

If you are British citizen,you may check British schools via embassy or consulate.
I think,the prices can be cheaper or even for free for British citizens as Italian schools in Turkey is free for Italian citizen kids.


----------



## nrgs (Apr 30, 2014)

there are international private schools in Turkey especially in Istanbul. 
You can look at British İnternational school.
Local school's teachers english is not enough for native


----------



## adt116 (Jun 2, 2014)

We will be moving to Turkey (likely Istanbul or Izmir) in fall 2015 when my twins start kindergarten. They are bilingual in Spanish and English and I'd like to continue their schooling in Spanish and add Turkish later. Does anyone know of an international school that offers instruction in Spanish? (i.e., not just Spanish classes but actually conducts lessons entirely in Spanish?). I have looked at the large number of international schools and found schools instructing in English, Turkish, German, and French, but no Spanish. Thanks for any help you all can offer.


----------

